# GT: Magic @ Raptors



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

No Pietrus, no Shard, no Vince tonight.... Let's hope for the best.

Go Magics


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

very good win without 3 important players.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not the raps game but found this






He still has it


----------

